# Swimsuits, Modesty and Christian Women



## JaneBond007 (Mar 18, 2013)

What say you about wearing swimsuits on the beach that is co-ed?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dyY_AMy_c4Q


----------



## Galadriel (Mar 19, 2013)

Hmm, trying to remember the last time I've been to the beach (ha!).

The times I did go, I would wear one-pieces and they usually had the little skirt attached. I think I would feel uncomfortable in a bikini or something more revealing (I suspect my introverted personality also plays into this). I do believe in modest dress, and with that said, I believe modesty also includes behavior/attitude.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 19, 2013)

He's a Jewish believer in Yeshua (not a messianic gentile), doesn't cut his beard, wears unmixed linen etc.  I love what he does regarding nutrition etc. but he's getting extreme.  We all know we are called apart...however, he gave a demonstration once regarding high heels and how they attract the male attention.  Now it's swimsuits as "underwear in public."  

I think this way, culture, culture, culture.  Because if one were in Papua New Guinea, seeing a man's testicles would not be sinful.  Even some of them uncover their penises.  Their modesty?  A waist belt.  Oftentimes, they sheath their genitalia.  But would that be sin for them?

If people in Europe sunbathe topless or nude, is it truly sinful for them if it's the norm and there are no bad behaviors going on?  So, back to swimsuits...if it's the norm, geez, I don't think they are bad.  Depends upon the person and what they are trying to accomplish.  But he also said, "women have no idea what men are thinking."  LOL.  I thought that was funny.  I guess if one has a problem with it, then don't do it...but that doesn't make it wrong for others to wear a bathing suit.  He's getting into legalism.


----------



## metro_qt (Mar 19, 2013)

I was open to what he was saying until he said that when women wear immodest clothes, they create sinful thoughts in men, and the bible says WOMEN are responsible for these sinful thoughts of men.


I can think of a lot of things I'm responsible for... But a man's sinful thoughts? Am I then responsible for a man's other thoughts? His thoughts of kindness, love and compassion? No? What If I do something nice for or to him? No again?


Yeah. My eyes glazed over at that.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 19, 2013)

^^^LOL.  I know, I cringed when he said that.  I think he twisted that part of scripture a tiny bit.  He feels heels serve the same purpose.


----------



## miss cosmic (Mar 19, 2013)

Reminds me of when i was living on a tropical island and was looking for a church. Visited the baptist church and they were reminding ppl of an upcoming church outing to a local beach. My jaw dropped when the pastor's wife reminded women parishioners not to wear anything that revealed shoulders or knees. To the beach. To swim in.Huh??? What can you swim in that covers knees and shoulders? And yes, ladies were discouraged from wearing trousers/shorts. I was thoroughly confused.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy Slll mini using LHCF


----------



## Successfulmiss (Mar 20, 2013)

When I tell you I pray some days about my clothing even for work. I am tall and married. I never want to be "matronly" or "tasteless" because I do love fashion but I feel that the Lord will guide you when you seek Him and yes He cares about your clothing because He cares about every hair on our head. Great thread OP!


----------



## felic1 (Mar 21, 2013)

Hello ladies, I have to respond to this one. First of all, people should do what is comfortable for them and the lord. The word says continue in the thing that you allow. I think that we become foolish on certain topics. If someone is really hung up on public swimming then they should not participate. I go to waterparks with my 23 old son and I need to go swimming on my own for exercise. I have several swimsuits. They have suits now that come with shorts, skirts and cover a great deal. I am not uncomfortable wearing something sleeveless. I do not transgress when I show my knees and elbows or ankles. Women wear heels to look pretty to themselves. We are not wearing underwear. Wearing long pants and shirts can weigh people down. We do not go swimming to try to drown because we are so religious, we do not have any common sense. Men often try to tell women that they are deliberately trying to entice someone. That is because they are weak in that area. If I wore a pink dress and someone lusted, does it mean I can only wear gray and look unattractive to myself. No. I wear a swimsuit to enjoy cool refreshing water in the heat. I am not seeing if there is someone there to pickup. I do not have to feel guilty or ashamed because I want to swim or go to a waterpark for a family excursion. I saw a lady wearing some type of pants, maybe high spandex or something. She looked great taking her kids to a slide. I saw a lot of ladies wearing those maxi dresses after being in the waterpark. They looked lovely and modest. I am not trying to expose my entire breasts to someone. My suits have a curved neckline and I am a blusher. I actually think that this man looks unkempt. Should he cut his hair and shave? He wears it like that to please himself and I guess for his relationship with god and his wife. Many places want you to shower first. 
I have not been to a beach in years. If I did go to one, I would do my swimming and don a coverup or something after it. I have the liberty in Christ Jesus to swim in Jesus name and so does my son. We won't be drunk, high, cursing out people, stealing. Stand fast therefore in the liberty where with Christ has made us free and be not entangled with the yoke of bondage. His teaching is bondage. I am heading for the ending. I heard someone say from the pulpit ( a lady). your hair is nappy, you need a perm, pay the people $55 or whatever it costs. I do not have to wear a perm to be considered well groomed. Any one who wants to wear a perm is in liberty to wear her hair and enjoy it. Most of us are here because we want our hair to look pretty. For ourselves first, for husbands as well. It is given to use for our glory. Amen? That means for us to look good, it is given to us. We can be beautiful and holy. We live in a society where men are perceived to be in charge.
Particularly in the black community, black men see the pulpit as a source of authority, possible wealth, and esteem for black men. It is one of the reasons that men say a women cannot bring a message from God. It is believed so because then we are trying to take their source of being highly thought of. This was not given to them from white people. It is a type of sexist oppression of women to keep us from being involved in ministry, working a job, wearing slacks or makeup, swimming, having our own money or checking account, email address, car or credit. We need to be careful when selecting a spouse. If they are off prior to getting married, they will be worse after we say I do. ( The man is off and extreme in this teaching). Who wants to hear talk like this their whole life? Is he actually driving and doing this session? If we should not text and drive for safety, then we should not be teaching and driving for safety purposes.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 21, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Hello ladies, I have to respond to this one.
> 
> First of all, people should do what is comfortable for them and the lord. The word says continue in the thing that you allow. I think that we become foolish on certain topics.
> 
> ...



You've shared a lot from your heart which deserves to be read.


----------



## felic1 (Mar 22, 2013)

Can we get another post for the weekend????oke:


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 23, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Can we get another post for the weekend????oke:



Sure 

Okay, I finally watched the video.   

As a woman of God, I'm hearing this from him and I agree completely.  

That our bodies are for our husbands to see and enjoy, not 'other' men.  That's what I'm hearing and there's scripture after scripture to back this up. 

Mind you, I don't dress matronly, I'm as 'trendy' as most, yet I totally agree with the main point that this man in the video is making.   Only my husband should see my body.   

It's no different than a woman who is saving her 'virtue' for Marriage.  To not sleep with any man other than her husband.  

Okay, someone is thinking, "I'm not walking around naked in public'.   



Ummmmm, yeah, we are.      I have to admit that we are.   

Men are visually stimulated.   It's how God made them; it's their DNA.   It's normal.  Men can easily have an involuntary erection just looking at a woman's eyes.   For it is their nature to be attracted to a woman.    They don't mean to, it just happens.   And this does not mean that they are out of control and have 'issues' with their testosterone or their 'minds'.     It is their nature.    The control comes from how their choose to deal with it; how far their allow their thoughts to grow, and whether or not they choose to dismiss it. 

The clothes 'we' wear today accentuate our bodies.   No one in here is going to wear huge baggy pants, long ankle dresses, or turtle necks, UNLESS there is something about these garments that flatter their bodies.    As women we want to look good in our clothing.    My maxi dresses have a style that flatters something about my body.   

When we say that we are 'Dressing for Ourselves' and no one else, it's true.   However, we are still dressing to look and to feel attractive and more times than not, we are accentuating the attributes that God has blessed us with.   These attributes are more than likely attracting the attention of the opposite sex.     That still holds us responsible.     Like it not, this needs to be admitted, that as women we enjoy the attention that men give us and we dress ourselves for that attention. 

AND THAT IS HUMAN NATURE

Wives want to be attractive to and for their husbands.

Girlfriends want to be attractive to and for their 'boyfriends'.

Single women want to be attractive for prospective men

Women want to be attractive .... period.

And the attractive parts of our bodies which capture men's attention the legs, curves, etc., all of those areas which our clothing today, accentuates.  

Yep!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 23, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Can we get another post for the weekend????oke:



Sure 

Okay, I finally watched the video.   

As a woman of God, I'm hearing this from him and I agree completely.  

That our bodies are for our husbands to see and enjoy, not 'other' men.  That's what I'm hearing and there's scripture after scripture to back this up. 

Mind you, I don't dress matronly, I'm as 'trendy' as most, yet I totally agree with the main point that this man in the video is making.   Only my husband should see my body.   

It's no different than a woman who is saving her 'virtue' for Marriage.  To not sleep with any man other than her husband.  

Okay, someone is thinking, "I'm not walking around naked in public'.   



Ummmmm, yeah, we are.      I have to admit that we are.   

Men are visually stimulated.   It's how God made them; it's their DNA.   It's normal.  Men can easily have an involuntary erection just looking at a woman's eyes.   For it is their nature to be attracted to a woman.    They don't mean to, it just happens.   And this does not mean that they are out of control and have 'issues' with their testosterone or their 'minds'.     It is their nature.    The control comes from how their choose to deal with it; how far their allow their thoughts to grow, and whether or not they choose to dismiss it. 

The clothes 'we' wear today accentuate our bodies.   No one in here is going to wear huge baggy pants, long ankle dresses, or turtle necks, UNLESS there is something about these garments that flatter their bodies.    As women we want to look good in our clothing.    My maxi dresses have a style that flatters something about my body.   

When we say that we are 'Dressing for Ourselves' and no one else, it's true.   However, we are still dressing to look and to feel attractive and more times than not, we are accentuating the attributes that God has blessed us with.   These attributes are more than likely attracting the attention of the opposite sex.     That still holds us responsible.     Like it not, this needs to be admitted, that as women we enjoy the attention that men give us and we dress ourselves for that attention. 

AND THAT IS HUMAN NATURE

Wives want to be attractive to and for their husbands.

Girlfriends want to be attractive to and for their 'boyfriends'.

Single women want to be attractive for prospective men

Women want to be attractive .... period.

And the attractive parts of our bodies which capture men's attention the legs, curves, etc., all of those areas which our clothing today, accentuates.  

Yep!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 23, 2013)

felic1 said:


> Can we get another post for the weekend????oke:




Okay, I finally watched the video.   

I'm hearing this from him and I agree completely.  

That our bodies are for our husbands to see and enjoy, not 'other' men.  That's what I'm hearing and there's scripture after scripture to back this up. 

Mind you, I don't dress matronly, I'm as 'trendy' as most, yet I agree with the main point that this man in the video is making.   _Only my husband should see my body.   _

It's no different than a woman who is saving her 'virtue' for Marriage.  To not sleep with any man other than her husband.  

Okay, someone is thinking, "I'm not walking around naked in public'.   



Ummmmm, yeah, we are.      I have to admit that we are.   

Men are visually stimulated.   It's how God made them; it's their DNA.   It's normal.  Men can easily have an involuntary erection just looking at a woman's eyes.   For it is their nature to be attracted to a woman.    They don't mean to, it just happens.   And this does not mean that they are out of control and have 'issues' with their testosterone or their 'minds'.     It is their natural reflex.    The control comes from how they choose to deal with it; how far their allow their thoughts to grow, and whether or not they choose to dismiss it. 

The clothes 'we' wear today accentuate our bodies.   No one in here is going to wear huge baggy pants, long ankle dresses, or turtle necks, UNLESS there is something about these garments that flatter something about their bodies.    As women we want to look good in our clothing.    Even my maxi dresses have a style that flatters something about my body.   

When we say that we are 'Dressing for Ourselves' and no one else, it's true.   However, we are still dressing to look and to feel attractive and more times than not, we are accentuating the attributes that God has blessed us with.   These attributes are more than likely attracting the attention of the opposite sex.     That still holds us responsible.     Like it not, this needs to be admitted, that as women we enjoy the attention that men give us and we dress ourselves for that attention. 

AND THAT IS HUMAN NATURE

Wives want to be attractive to and for their husbands.

Girlfriends want to be attractive to and for their 'boyfriends'.

Single women want to be attractive for prospective men

Women want to be attractive .... period.  "Men" pick up on this. 

And the attractive parts of our bodies which capture men's attention the legs, curves, etc., all of those areas which our clothing today, accentuates and even more so in a bathing suit which exposes these areas all the more.  It's not going unnoticed.   Whether we admit it or not, we've put ourselves on display.   The intention may be innocent, nevertheless, we're still showing these areas, publicly for anyone's view.  

Yep!     

So.... we choose what we wear for what true reason?  Most of the reasons is for appearance.  No one wants to look like an old lady on the beach or a waterpark granny, so I understand the _'gruntles'_ some are expressing and calling this man archaic, etc.    No...... he's not.  He's telling the truth.  

This world today is so super-sexed; the clothing expresses it quite blatantly.   I personally would not go to the pool covered like a nun.  I love to wear pareos (wraps like a skirt) and huge blouse cover-ups; minimum cleavage (bathing suits shift a lot on the top and bottom).  

Listening to this man, makes sense.  Only a woman's husband should see her in revealing clothing.  A bathing suit 'reveals'.   

I will say this, I'm hoping this man is not going to the beach.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 23, 2013)

Eh, I think swimsuits are fine for swimming at the pool or beach.  I don't think the beaches nor pools should be segregated either and that if someone else has an evil eye, that anybody else caused it because they wore an appropriate garment for the activity of swimming.


----------



## dicapr (Mar 23, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> Eh, I think swimsuits are fine for swimming at the pool or beach. I don't think the beaches nor pools should be segregated either and that if someone else has an evil eye, that anybody else caused it because they wore an appropriate garment for the activity of swimming.


 
Exactly!  Besides bathing suits are made not to show anything when they get wet.  You may be in light weight modest clothes when you go in the water, but unless you have a bathing suit under them there is a possiblility you will be highly immodest when you get out of it.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 23, 2013)

dicapr said:


> Exactly!  *Besides bathing suits are made not to show anything when they get wet.*
> 
> You may be in light weight modest clothes when you go in the water, but unless you have a bathing suit under them there is a possiblility you will be highly immodest when you get out of it.



I've yet to see an 'un-cheeky' bathing suit coming out of the water.  

They rise over the derrierre cheeks, showing a woman's flesh.  They also shift from the cleavage area, especially when wet.    Women are always pulling the back part of her bathing suit down over her 'bottom cheeks', as this part of the suit always rises.   

If you want to wear a bathing suit, wear it.    However, you can't deny that it's a revealing garment.   I have bathing suits, and I am 'mindful' they are not total cover, especially when you are built a certain way.  

I'm not arguing nor contending with anyone here.   The fact remains that bathing suits reveal and there's no defense for that.


----------



## FlyyBohemian (Mar 23, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I've yet to see an 'un-cheeky' bathing suit coming out of the water.
> 
> They rise over the derrierre cheeks, showing a woman's flesh.  They also shift from the cleavage area, especially when wet.    Women are always pulling the back part of her bathing suit down over her 'bottom cheeks', as this part of the suit always rises.
> 
> ...



I respect you Shimmie. I've always have and I think it's great you are being modest, but I wear bikinis with no qualms. I might stop when I get married though. I think our culture is so use to seeing is as appropriate beach attire that its not a real issue for men anymore. Men get turned in by anything. I've attracted perverts in the winter with a fully clothed outfit.


----------



## dicapr (Mar 24, 2013)

Shimmie said:


> I've yet to see an 'un-cheeky' bathing suit coming out of the water.
> 
> They rise over the derrierre cheeks, showing a woman's flesh.  They also shift from the cleavage area, especially when wet.    Women are always pulling the back part of her bathing suit down over her 'bottom cheeks', as this part of the suit always rises.
> 
> ...



Yes bathing suits shift- just like any other clothing item. But the man in the video was talking about wearing light weight clothes to swim in. Wet clothes tend to cling and even become transparent when wet.  That is not modest.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 24, 2013)

And American women don't cover their head in an hijab.  Fact is, in this culture, this level of revealed skin is not sinful.  In another, it would be.  Swimsuits were meant for swimming and we don't do that in tee-shirts and pants.  In some parts of th world, women reveal their breasts and it is not sinful for them.  However, if wearing such is sinful for an individual, that person ought not do it.  But they should definitely beware judging the morality of another.


----------



## blessedandfavoured (Mar 26, 2013)

JaneBond007 said:


> He's a Jewish believer in Yeshua (not a messianic gentile), doesn't cut his beard, wears unmixed linen etc.  I love what he does regarding nutrition etc. but he's getting extreme.  We all know we are called apart...however, he gave a demonstration once regarding high heels and how they attract the male attention.  Now it's *swimsuits as "underwear in public."  *
> 
> *I think this way, culture, culture, culture*.  Because if one were in Papua New Guinea, seeing a man's testicles would not be sinful.  Even some of them uncover their penises.  Their modesty?  A waist belt.  Oftentimes, they sheath their genitalia.  But would that be sin for them?
> 
> *If people in Europe sunbathe topless or nude, is it truly sinful for them if it's the norm and there are no bad behaviors going on?*  So, back to swimsuits...if it's the norm, geez, *I don't think they are bad*.  Depends upon the person and what they are trying to accomplish.  But he also said, "women have no idea what men are thinking."  LOL.  I thought that was funny.  I guess if one has a problem with it, then don't do it...but that doesn't make it wrong for others to wear a bathing suit.  He's getting into legalism.





JaneBond007 said:


> And American women don't cover their head in an hijab.  Fact is, in this culture, this level of revealed skin is not sinful.  In another, it would be.  Swimsuits were meant for swimming and we don't do that in tee-shirts and pants.  *In some parts of th world, women reveal their breasts and it is not sinful for them. * However, if wearing such is sinful for an individual, that person ought not do it.  But they should definitely beware judging the morality of another.



Hello there!  This is a very interesting conversation.
I didn't watch the video , because I'm not that interested in his opinion.  I am, however, interested in God's opinion, which is pretty clearly stated in the Word.  The Bible is clear that our bodies are for the LORD and we should honour Him with them.  How is a bikini honouring God?  Most (sane) people wouldn't want to be seen in public in a bra and pant, but somehow, it's ok on the beach.  Um, why?

1 Corinthians 6:13 says that "...the body is not for fornication, but for the Lord; and the Lord for the body.", and here is 1 Corinthians 6:19-20(KJV):
19 What? know ye not that your body is the temple of the Holy Ghost which is in you, which ye have of God, and ye are not your own?
20 *For ye are bought with a price: therefore glorify God in your body, and in your spirit, which are God's.*

[USER =380643]JaneBond007[/USER], I see that you keep saying '_I_ think'.  Obviously, you're expressing your opinion, but have you prayed and asked God what He thinks?  We are all fallible in many ways, but God has sent us His Holy Spirit to guide us into ALL truth (John 16:13), and God will not scold us for asking for wisdom (James 1:5).

I understand what you're saying about culture, but if you are saved and believe that Word of God is true, then it stands for all cultures, right?  And since our aim should be to please God, we should look to Him, not the culture, to inform us of what is right.  Romans 12:1-2 says we should present our bodies as a living sacrifice, and not be conformed to the world.  

Furthermore, I'd say it was clear that if a culture is not influenced by God, it will veer towards evil, since if you are not for God, you are against Him (Matthew 12:30).  It is culturally acceptable to watch porn, but it is not acceptable to God.

And finally, the Bible is clear that as Christians, we should support one another, especially those among us who are weak.  If your husband, brother or son was struggling with lust, would you be happy for women to parade in front of him in 'swimwear'?  

The Bible is clear that each individual is responsible for their own sin, but you can't deny that an external force/person can be a catalyst in the process of sinning.  Women who wear immodest attire (be it on the beach or elsewhere) are (unwittingly or otherwise) enabling weak men (or strong men having a weak moment) to stumble/sin, just as a drug-dealer enables an addict to use drugs.  He didn't cause the weakness in the addict, but he's not doing anything to help the guy either. I don't think it's not fair to say men should overcome their weakness and then parade one's hot, semi-clad body in front of them.  It's actually pretty cruel.

Jesus said in John 8:31 that if we continue in His word, we will know the truth and it will make us free.  If you haven't already, please search the scriptures to see what God says about holiness, modesty and looking out for your brethren, and humbly pray for His guidance.  I'm sorry that this post was so long, it just seems like there are so many angles to this.  I hope this post was edifying.


----------



## FlyyBohemian (Mar 27, 2013)

Aahhhh!!!! Y'all doing way to much. At my church growing up we were never discouraged from wearing our swimwear of choice and I grew up Pentecostal. I want to know which  denominations you are apart of. If someone told me to stop wearing what I was wearing I'd be very offended.


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 27, 2013)

Well, the guy on the video is Jewish and probably grew up in an orthodox home.  So, that's a lot of where he is coming from.  He's a believer that Jesus is the Messiah now.  Still, he holds onto many Jewish traditions.  Orthodoxy is very strict.  I just think that times change and so do needs.  Plus, culture.  Basically, if it goes against your conscience, then it's sin (if not absolutely prohibited in scripture).


----------



## JaneBond007 (Mar 27, 2013)

blessedandfavoured said:


> Hello there!  This is a very interesting conversation.
> I didn't watch the video , because I'm not that interested in his opinion.  I am, however, interested in God's opinion, which is pretty clearly stated in the Word.  The Bible is clear that our bodies are for the LORD and we should honour Him with them.  How is a bikini honouring God?  Most (sane) people wouldn't want to be seen in public in a bra and pant, but somehow, it's ok on the beach.  Um, why?
> 
> 1 Corinthians 6:13 says that "...the body is not for fornication, but for the Lord; and the Lord for the body.", and here is 1 Corinthians 6:19-20(KJV):
> ...



@blessedandfavoured


Since you admitted you didn't watch the video and are not interested in his opinion and basically, this conversation, I'd advise you to actually listen to the video and then form your opinions from knowing what was said.  That would give you more understanding on where other believers stand.  And yes, it was a long post  but   I'll do the opposite of what you did and actually READ it all.  Knowing the truth and being legalistic are two very distinct things.  He's being legalistic based upon his BACKGROUND.  And that is the premise of this whole argument...what is the culture of the people in this thread and how does that affect their swimming needs?  LOL.  

Let me ask you this...  Do you watch television?  You're also on the Net.  Do you show your elbows and knees, ankles?  Do you wear thick stockings and show no naked ankles and cover above your collarbone at all times?  Keep your hair covered if you are married?  Wear no red color (nails, shoes, jewelry)?  Do you shake a man's hand that is not your immediate family?  If so, by your own interpretation of biblical modesty, you aren't kosher yourself.  Or are you?  That is the question.  It goes a lot deeper and much of it is based upon your own culture, how you were taught religiously etc.  The bible does NOT mention bikinis.

And it could be edifying for others, but was not really edifying for myself and  I know you mean well.  For that person struggling with lust, it would be better for that person to avoid going to a crowded beach rather than expect everybody else to wear a three-piece business suit so they don't lust.  Sometimes, you gotta look at self.  I hardly trust such a person isn't going to become lustful when looking at old lady stockings with nickel's at the knees to hold them up.  That person needs to help himself.  Swimsuits are appropriate for swimming.  Of course, some people wear thongs and others more abundant material coverage.  So, if there's a problem with self-control, remove self.


----------

